# Getting 3rd Betta!



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wel today I was in a thrift store and i found this orange container probly a more than 1/2 gallons for $1.50! Then Petco is right next to the store and I saw this beautiful double tail butterfly. Even my mom was like wow. But then I saw this female.....tiny tiny tiny haha. The container I found would be huge for her haha. But we had to come back home but im going back later today...hope shes still there!:-D


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

BTW If I get her I will get her a bigger tank when she grows haha


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Im off to Petco(again) wish me luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope you were able to get her.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I got her haha I will post pics up soon!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yayyy I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here she is!
In her cup
View attachment 8698

This is her home
View attachment 8699

View attachment 8702

View attachment 8703

I don't have a name for her I was choosing between Emerald and Jade but im not sure. Any name suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful!! I like Jade and Emerald.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww she is cute! I think Jade is a perfect name for her. If you don't use it I might have to


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Haha thanks 
I will name her Jade then.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome  Hope she settles in well!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

She is haha she's already eating.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I put her tank next to Ruby's and they have been like watching each other haha it's cute.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

A little update she's starting to get a red color in her fins.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like she's doing very well.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

She's so adorable. I think she looks more like an Opal.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

She's so cute!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

